# Topside Dual V3



## Marnu (23/12/20)

Hey guys. 

The Topsides are great mods, until the battery for breaks. But they've released a new design of the door latch, they're calling it the V3

I'm looking for the Dual V3. 
I've attached a picture of the new door for reference.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (24/3/21)

Could you find one @Marnu ? I am also looking for the v3


----------

